# hair algae



## andyniceday (16 Jul 2010)

Tank specifications - 240l
Lighting - 2x40w T8 - 8 hours
CO2 - Pressurised FE, 3 bps - drop checker showing correct colour yellow/green, on 1 hour before lights, off 1 hour before lights out.
Filtration - ext filter 1000l/h, koralia 1500l/h

Fertilisation routine - 500ml pre mixed bottles
7 teaspoons KNO3 + 3 teaspoons KH2PO4 - Dose 40ml - Mon, Wed, Fri
3 Teaspoons traces - Dose 60ml - Tue Thurs

Nothing on Saturday, 50% water change on sunday.

Im having some issues with what i think is hair algae growing all over my substrate and hanging off the hairgrass. The image shows around 5 days since it was cleaned. Also get small patches on the glass. Circulation seems good as the plants and algae are moving around well in the flow. Can anyone give me any pointers as to what is wrong?


----------



## viktorlantos (16 Jul 2010)

maybe i am wrong but it looks more like Rhizoclonium. Which is not hair algae:
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## andyniceday (22 Jul 2010)

Ahh yes indeed you are correct. I am currently leaning towards a nutrient deficiency of some kind, when i was dosing around 10ml TPN+ per day i had absolutely no problems with algae, just a touch of brown algae on the glass towards the end of the week but it was easily manageable. Id say plant growth was better dosing TPN+ also. Can anybody recommend which of my nutrients might need upping?


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Jul 2010)

All of them.

Cheers,


----------



## pauld (14 Aug 2010)

hi not hijacking this post i have noticed i have the same sort of algae as you but mine looks browner tanks only been running 4 wks doseing reccomended home made ferts as per instructions on ferts page got bit more flow then you 1300 lph filter and korrolla 4 getting bit of algae on glass and this hair algae gets blown on to the hair grass like yours should i up my ferts to ?


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Aug 2010)

Hi,
   As stated by Viktor, the OP is not suffering hair algae, but possibly Rhizo. Each algal form has a different cause so you need to understand what form you have in order to understand how to fix the tank. If you algae looks slightly different then it is probably different. Please review this link=>JamesC's Algae Guide in order to properly identify your algae.

Cheers,


----------



## Newbi (4 Sep 2010)

Hi guys,
Hair algae problem here to read and how to avoice : http://www.aquascapingworld.com/algaepe ... lgae=Green Hair Algae

I have problem about hair algae before and now no more!!!


----------



## Burnleygaz (4 Sep 2010)

Newbi said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> Hair algae problem here to read and how to avoice : http://www.aquascapingworld.com/algaepe ... lgae=Green Hair Algae
> 
> I have problem about hair algae before and now no more!!!




"Also, reduce the amount of nutrients dosed in the aquarium as too much iron causes this algae to appear"

i wouldn`t pay too much attention to that article if it were me.


----------



## Newbi (5 Sep 2010)

anyone here know how many gallons of 40 BDR 36L x 18W x 16H tank?


----------



## pauld (5 Sep 2010)

have a read ofhttp://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=12614   it realy does work ive got none now .


----------

